# New EU regulations in force.



## Johnny2Puffs (8/2/15)

Not sure if this has been posted. Looks like bad news for us here in the EU and this may just spread to SA. Got this link posted today on the UK forum.

http://article20legalchallenge.com/support-the-legal-challenge/

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## PuffingCrow (8/2/15)

Johnny2Puffs said:


> Not sure if this has been posted. Looks like bad news for us here in the EU and this may just spread to SA. Got this link posted today on the UK forum.
> 
> http://article20legalchallenge.com/support-the-legal-challenge/



I just wish this whole campaign against vaping would STOP!!!!! it just really depressing me, if they put half the effort in against other things in life that is way worse then this world would already be so much better.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

